# Pheasant



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Me and some friends are talking about a trip to Iowa or somewhere to do a pheasant trip. Looking to go to a lodge that supplies meals and dogs that also offers some type of clay shooting range. Does anyone have any recomendations?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I think if you'll search NW Iowa for that, you'll find several options. I was in that area for the first time this past November & all I can say is WOW !!!! Saw more birds in 1 week than I've seen in my 53 years in Ohio. That area & north central are supposed to have the best numbers and the population is on an upward swing. You'll get plenty of shot opportunities & I'd suggest several sessions of trap/skeet/clays before going.
We stayed in a cabin, cooked almost all our meals, & took our own dogs so it was a very inexpensive trip ; I'm thinking around $700 or so for everything!!


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

T-180 do you have a name of your accommodations? I would be interested in making a trip somewhere next year with wild birds as well, I have my own dogs.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll have to look it up, but it's a church camp & it was $400 for the week.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow that's a steal!!! Was alcohol allowed? I wouldn't mind checking into this a little more or anywhere else if people have suggestions/recommendations. I haven't ventured outside of Ohio yet to hunt any birds.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Alcohol allowed, but we didn't throw a party on the patio either. Almost too darned tired to drink at night, between busting weeds & cattails all day & fighting the sub zero temps with nasty wind chills. Usually had a scotch or bourbon (maybe 2) after cleaning birds and that was about it most nights. I like to have a couple beers after a day in the field with the guys ....... I bought a 12 pack the 1st night out there & brought most of it home with me !!!
The trip was amazing & already planning next years (this was my 1st time) trip. Trying to figure out how I can get both my adult sons out there with me before I get too old !!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I have done a south dakota trip for about 10years with great success. Did not go in 2014 as conflicted with elk hunting and that seemed to kill the group as no one went this season. Would like to put together a group (up to 10 people) to do that hunt again starting in October 2016. Its private farm, farmed for the birds, and all wild birds. We stay at the farm house, typically hunt 3-4-days on the 2nd week/weekend of the season (2nd group in each year). Let me know if interested as I will have to make reservation/deposit for 2016 season soon.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

What would the cost be? I'm interested


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

will have to finalize details for 2016 season after '15 is over, in past has been in $300 - $400 per day including lodging, meals, local transport in fields, <opportunity> for state limit of wild birds. we clean our own birds (they have facilities and freezers) and arrange own transport from sioux falls airport to farm (i will help sort out transport since done this before). it is actually a good price for a great hunting experience.

this is a hunter trip and not a country club lodge... if you are looking for that, i can point you to places that can cost upwards of $1000 per day.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd hafta agree with South Dakota pheasant trips ..,, they are pretty epic


----------

